# Houston area meet up?



## ethompson (Jan 1, 2023)

I know there are at least a half dozen of us here in the Houston area and many more across Texas. Anyone interested in a Houston gathering sometime this spring?


----------



## Greasylake (Jan 1, 2023)

You can count me in


----------



## ch_br (Jan 1, 2023)

I might be able to make it, depending on dates


----------



## ethompson (Jan 1, 2023)

ch_br said:


> I might be able to make it, depending on dates


Typical Californian trying to come to Texas SMH


----------



## ch_br (Jan 1, 2023)

ethompson said:


> Typical Californian trying to come to Texas SMH



Visiting...

Not living.

Can't handle your humidity!


----------



## Bico Doce (Jan 1, 2023)

Id be interested in a meet up. I’m in San Antonio so not too bad a drive


----------



## javi_rome (Jan 1, 2023)

Count me in!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 2, 2023)

Possibly, considering dates etc.

wak


----------



## iimi (Jan 2, 2023)

It would be cool if I could find time


----------



## ethompson (Jan 2, 2023)

Sounds like the Gulf Coast Gathering (GCG) has potential. I'll look at some date options for spring.


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Jan 2, 2023)

I’m down to take a trip to Houston!


----------



## Greasylake (Jan 2, 2023)

DarwellianEmpire said:


> I’m down to take a trip to Houston!


Bring my knife back please  I miss it


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Jan 2, 2023)

Greasylake said:


> Bring my knife back please  I miss it


I’ll bring it and some other fun ones


----------



## CodyJ (Jan 6, 2023)

I’d be down, I’m in the area


----------

